
IView: The Latest LCD Technology Concept That Apple Should Adopt - insomniamedia
http://crenk.com/iview-the-latest-lcd-technology-concept-that-apple-should-adopt/
======
rbanffy
You do know, of course, it's devilishly hard to bend an LCD, right?

